# Le Panthéon, Paris



## dsankt (Jul 10, 2009)

(access and security are long gone, don't worry )

One can capitalise upon the human trait,where those unskilled at something lack the ability to objectively assess their level of skill at said something so tend to overestimate their ability for it. Naturally to any seccas reading this give yourselves a pat on the back, give your dog a bone to chew while you kick back and take a nap. Don't believe for a second what this site may suggest. It's all photoshop.





So while all and sundry went aptly about their job, content in the knowledge all was right with the world, qx, rocco, rex and I clambered skywards out of sight, out of mind and if I do say so myself, feeling pretty fucking good about ourselves. Were we too noobish to make that assessment reliably? It was too early to tell and drifting further from our minds, for we were on the lower roof of Paris' Panthéon.










The first stones were laid in 1758, which to gain proper perspective, was a dozen years before ol' mate Captain James Cook the pied piper of convicts led us evil-doers across the seas and founded a great land on beaches, bbqs and walkinshaw commodores. The Panth is an old impressive building used to store old important dead people. Voltaire, Victor Hugo, Émile Zola, Marie Curie and a bunch of other hardhitters who are evidently more famous than myself because many have their own wiki pages and are interred in a giant pimping building in the 5ème. If I devise a reliable method of self-interment I'll write a cURL script to posthumous update the wikipedia page to include moi. The interior is swathed in homogenous religious art, pay 8 eurobucks for the luxury of a daylight looksee if that's your thing. Ours however was further skyward.





Powered by hot ovalitine ((ovomaltine in france) do yourself a favour and make it with milk else it tastes undeniably of dirt) we ventured upwards, past the clock those guys repaired and right up into the little observation hall on top. As you're likely aware Paris is pretty well flat and the panth is on a small hill so we could see forever, surveying the skyline ticking off the same items from the ZOMGEPIC checklist the tourists do. However I take pride in our nocturnal forays because I firmly believe travel nurtures the spirit greater when one interacts with the places they visit. Hanging from, then pulling down upon one's head, a piece of 200+ year old limestone drainage pipe while desperately trying to untangle a rope is, if nothing else, interaction. That's a story for another time but one indicative of the way these things tend to occur.






pic: quantum-x









Emblazoned across le Panth's imposing facade is the phrase _"AUX GRANDS HOMMES LA PATRIE RECONNAISSANTE"_ - _"to the great men, [love and kisses] the grateful homeland"_, along with a series of carved statues. The most prominent of these is an enormous female statue right in the centre with a halo of stars and a wreath in each hand. It was love at first sight, I would have her. As I slid down the rope, dangling from a 9mm shoestring, face to enormous face with her it was pretty well obvious I'd not be satisfying her in any way, unless she might need to floss her teeth.





photo quantum-x

We'd had this idea we could leave a memento of our passing, a vaguely amusing easter egg clandestinely planted into every tourist photo of le panth on flickr. Having blown all our cash on rope and hardware there was nothing left to spend on the easter egg so an old Australian high school tie was sacrificed to the cause. Next time we'll scrounge an oro-stimulator. Going first quantum-x discovered not only was her neck melded into the backdrop, her face is as wide as your arm is long. Regardless the tie was affixed, photos were snapped (for the Alzheimers album and to taunt the _"pics or it didn't happen"_ haters) and moments after hitting the ground a van of les flics hustled right on by, ignorant or indifferent to the 2 guys standing around in front of a national monument in harnesses with cameras... just another night in the capital. Good work lads, how right they were.





photo quantum-x


----------



## The_Revolution (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice work as always; taking it to the next level.  I seriously hope this thread gets more attention than the fish thread.

Reminds me of Saint Isaac's in St. Petersburg; only I got busted there.... I'm sure you'd do a better job.


----------



## Bunk3r (Jul 10, 2009)

Seriously nice stuff.


----------



## james.s (Jul 10, 2009)

Well worthy of my 1000th post! Absolutely stunning with great photography and write up to match, keep up the good work


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 10, 2009)

woooh is that your photography?
if so amazin i must say. got a link to your work?


----------



## zimbob (Jul 10, 2009)

Sweet :thumb:

That's some proper roof-topping malarkey there


----------



## dsankt (Jul 10, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> Nice work as always; taking it to the next level.  I seriously hope this thread gets more attention than the fish thread.
> 
> Reminds me of Saint Isaac's in St. Petersburg; only I got busted there.... I'm sure you'd do a better job.



I'm not worried about how much attention it gets  Doing it was more than enough reward.




james.s said:


> Well worthy of my 1000th post! Absolutely stunning with great photography and write up to match, keep up the good work



Anytime!




v-w-chick said:


> woooh is that your photography?
> if so amazin i must say. got a link to your work?



http://sleepycity.net


Cheers all.


----------



## james.s (Jul 10, 2009)

dsankt said:


> Anytime!



I'll have to save my 2000th too then


----------



## Krypton (Jul 10, 2009)

I love the colours in your photos.


----------



## thompski (Jul 10, 2009)

Superb stuff, good to see Paris is treating you well 



dsankt said:


> I'm not worried about how much attention it gets  Doing it was more than enough reward.



Well said.


----------



## james.s (Jul 11, 2009)

It's just pure concentrated epic...


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 11, 2009)

may i ask what camera u use plz ?


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 11, 2009)

I think there are only one word to describe that guys - amazing, totally well done to you all great photos.


----------



## dsankt (Jul 12, 2009)

v-w-chick said:


> may i ask what camera u use plz ?



Tip: it's not the camera but since you asked a dslr, a rangefinder and a cheapish medium format.


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 12, 2009)

dsankt said:


> Tip: it's not the camera but since you asked a dslr, a rangefinder and a cheapish medium format.



haha ok, i meant like 40d 400d 450d ?


----------



## dsankt (Jul 12, 2009)

v-w-chick said:


> haha ok, i meant like 40d 400d 450d ?



I don't know what insights you hope to glean from this information as the body, for the most part, is a box with a sensor. Glass is more important than the body, and your eyes, timing, patience and skill more important than the others put together.

1ds, r3a, sqai.


----------



## Winchester (Jul 12, 2009)

The more money you spend on a camera, the better your pics will be. FO sho?

P.s. Top work Dsankt.


----------

